# Thinking of picking up viola, violin or cello... advice?



## Survival101 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum to put this on, please move it if I screwed up. 

I've been playing guitar for roughly 3 or 4 years and I've been thinking about expanding my musical abilities lately... I'd like to learn to play one of the more "classical" string instruments or maybe piano. 
So I'm stuck between violin, viola and cello. I'm leaning more toward the cello being that I'm usually more fond of lower-register instruments. I know as a viola player I would be more in demand, but I'm really on the fence about the whole thing. 

I'm also looking to buy an electric version of one of these instruments so I could practice in my dorm room without bothering anyone too much. Plus, adding effects to any of them would be pretty badass, I would think. The only issue with this is most of the instruments I find that are electric are in the $1K+ range. I found some less expensive electric cellos and violins...
Discount Electric Cellos : Soaap Music, Discount Musical Instruments, Shop Online at Affordable Price!
Discount Electric Violins : Soaap Music, Discount Musical Instruments, Shop Online at Affordable Price!

Judging by the low price, these things are either shit or I just found somewhat of an Rondo Music equivalent. I can only hope for the better of those two options... 

I have no clue about the quality of the instruments but it might be better to not dump my whole account on an instrument just starting out. Ideally I'd be looking for an instrument that's less than $400. I'm not sure how realistic that is, but I can dream! 


Thanks for any help or advice!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 10, 2009)

There was someone who was making some awesome looking (but expensive) electric violins with seven strings, but I forgot the name of the builder.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been looking at these guys: crystalcello.net

Their warehouse is about a half hour drive from my place. No clue how the quality is, as I do not yet play violin, viola, or cello, and I obviously have not bought from them, but reviews seem to be good.

If I open my mouth about any of these instruments, I'm bound to make an ass of myself, but I suspect that you're basically looking for the same thing as you would on a guitar: nice action and ability to stay in tune (Although, I understand that string instruments are prone to going out of tune through the course of playing. Just how much, I don't know.). I play with a violinist in my school's jazz band, so, if you'd like, I can ask them about considerations in buying an instrument when I see her on Monday.


----------



## SjPedro (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't know much about those types of instruments but I can give you a piece of advise. 

In my personal experience (from the 7 string I bought) Jack and Danny seems to make good quality and well made instruments. the materials and the wood used are great and I couldn't ask for more and since they make a wide variety of stringed instruments (violins for example) I thought I should direct you to their page JandD Guitars - Taiwan, China, manufacturer of guitars, mandolins, banjos, music accessories, music instrument

They are known for low prices so I think you can expect something ok to start with


----------



## march (Nov 11, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1733230 said:


> There was someone who was making some awesome looking (but expensive) electric violins with seven strings, but I forgot the name of the builder.



Mark Wood violins ? URL is Mark Wood

as an alternative there's those also Electric Fretted Violins

and lastly, a guitar/violin/cello crossover Welcome to Togaman GuitarViols


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 12, 2009)

LOL! Marc, beat me to adding the "Togaman" instrument line. I'd also recommend Ned Steinberger's line of electric upright cellos and if you could find them violins or violas. They'll be a bit more pricey, but I think you'd be happier with the instrument you choose.
Electric Upright Bass, Cello, Viola, and Violins from Ned Steinberger - NS Design


----------



## Survival101 (Nov 12, 2009)

Those Steinbergers are beautiful but wayyyyy the hell out of my price range. I'm not really looking for anything fretted or super flashy. I'm mostly just looking for a basic acoustic or electric cello below $400 or $500 that will last for a few years and serve its purpose until I can afford to upgrade. I'd rather buy a cheaper instrument starting out than drop a grand or two on an instrument I may not stick with. 
That crystalcello site is the only one of the links suggested that is financially possible for me at the moment. I'm gonna start looking for more information on these instruments in addition to me still trying to find stuff on those Cecilio cellos. 

Thank you guys so much for the suggestions!


----------

